# Quick Fire II problems



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

I have 2 Shimano spinning reels. Both have same problem.

Solstace 4000FB
Spirex 4000FD

Both have the Quick Fire II system. It binds and will not function. I can manually trip the bail over and cast but I really like to use the Quick Fire "trigger" system. 

When I pull on the Quick Fire trigger, it pulls up to a certain point and then simply stops, not allowing the bail to trip.

Is this a corrosion problem with the bail system or what? Bail can be set manually and functions normally otherwise.

I have checked for smoothness on the plastic parts of the Quick Fire system and can't seem to find any burrs or problems. Line roller binding?

Help.

Howard


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You migth need to send the reels in so we can take a look at them. It could be a bail issue or an issue with the trip lever on the Quickfire.


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

Well, I went to Shimano website and both models are on the list that are "no longer repaired".

So, should I still send them in?

Is there something I can check before sending that might give a better clue as to what the problem might be? Weak spring on bail? 

Is the quickfire system used on current models the same system as on these older models? If so, shouldn't parts be available?

My concern is that if I ship them to the "generic" address for repairs, they will just be returned with statement that these models are on the "no repair" list and I just wasted time and money.

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

FTU, Southwestern Parts & Service or Rockport Tackle Town should be able to help you out. I forgot we recently updated the list and these models were on there. I apologize.


----------

